# Barn Owner From Hell - How To Abscond Quickly?



## SaanMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi, long time lurker, first time poster here. I'm really sad to say this has to be my first post, haha, but here it goes.

I have been boarding at the same barn for a bit over 2 years now, but it recently went into new management - I currently have three horses there.

My original contract was for just two of the horses, for $200 a month, plus feed/hay. It was self-serve, so I did all the work around there. A while later, I added a third horse, and $75 extra was added to my bill - but I did NOT get a new contract, because I was stupid and I trusted the guy.

When management switched, we (the boarders) were told we'd get new contracts, but none of us did. Over the last six months, things have gone incredibly sour, because the new BO is lazy with the upkeep, has many of her own horses here (taking up pasture and stalls, so now the boarded horses are MUCH more cramped), and is generally a pain to deal with.

The biggest problem happened very recently. Well, really, it's three problems that have merged into one.

Firstly, I used to buy my own hay from a near by farm, in quantities of 10-20 bales. About four months ago, I was told I couldn't keep foreign hay there, because of the risk of "contamination", so I would have to buy the barn's hay, which was offered to me at a discounted rate. Unfortunately, whenever I'd get bales down from the loft to use them, the BO's daughter would take the hay to feed to their own horses and boarders' horses, while saying I used them. I'm paying for the hay of every horse in the barn now, and when I told the BO I wouldn't pay the bill, problem #2 happened...

Which was her realizing my contract was outdated. When I moved into the barn, board was $100 a stall, if you did your own work. It has risen to $125 since then (before she moved in), and $150 after she moved in, but I kept my old rate because the ORIGINAL BO was a good guy. Even though rates weren't supposed to change, she's now saying I owe $50 more per the first two horses a month, plus $75 extra for the third, and that it has always been that way, so I owe 6 months worth of backed rent (1050, plus her late fees of about $200), plus the hay that I didn't use (about 25 bales, at $2.00 each, so another $50).

She told me I had a month to pay the $1400, plus that month's board of $450, or I would be taken to small claims court and have my horses sent to auction - until then, I am not allowed to remove my horses, tack or other equipment, or the police will be called, according to her.

This was three days ago, and I've been working on an answer since then.

Then, issue #3 popped up.

My horses are NOT show horses, and haven't left the barn in about 5 months. They are UTD on all shots and their coggins. The ONLY horses entering and exiting the barn regularly are her own two show horses, plus one of the boarder's horses.

About a month ago, her one horse got a "bad fever", which turned out to be strangles (a clear, text-book case, with throat/jaw swelling, eventual rupturing, and puss everywhere, and previous symptoms of nasal discharge). She never admitted it was, and never removed her horse from the pasture it shared with two other horses (one got it), that was directly behind my horse's stall (and thus, the horses could touch noses via a back window). She also continued to tie her horse up outside, where it would get snot all over everything.

Unsurprisingly, my one horse came down with it, but only began showing symptoms recently (last night, the swelling hit its peak). I arrived at the barn last night, only to be literally drug from my horses' aisle by the BO, and informed "just how contagious" strangles is.

She has told me I am no longer allowed near the two horses I have down that aisle, until they stop being contagious, and that my vet would have to hose himself down after checking on them.

I fear this is a tactic to prevent me from seeing my horses while she sells or steals them, or at least delay me in solving anything.

When I say she will not let me see them, I am not allowed to feed, water, or touch my horses, even though I offered to hose myself down afterwards. Mind, other boarders from that aisle seem to be able to do what they want with their horses.

When I told her that isn't how strangles worked (she insisted it was a "highly contagious airborne disease"), and that her horse brought it in, she insisted I didn't know what I was talking about, and that her horse had had an unrelated illness - even though it, and another horse, clearly had strangles.

I'm at a loss as to what I can do, and I'm currently considering borrowing my friend's trailer, going over there late at night, loading my horses and tack, and leaving - as nothing is locked at night. How likely would that result in my arrest?

These horses mean a great deal to me, and I'm willing to pay the supposed back board, but I am afraid that won't do anything, and I'd hate to pay the ***** for this. Any advice would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I have no deep advice here. But my heart is just saying pay the board/fees/whatever they're called and get out of there. Take your horses and leave because this really doesn't sound like it will get better. If you don't want to move I suggest writing your perfect version of a board/hay whatever contract and presenting this to her. I'm not saying be greedy and ask for cloud 9, but make something nice and livable and discuss it with her. Leave a little wiggle room so you two can barter a bit on what you want. 

Just my two cents. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know how she can ask for backboard for a time when no contract with HER was in existance. I would think that if you had a contract with the barn, in the name of the facility itself, that until that contract either expired due to it being a term contract or was renewed, then the old contractual amounts would hold. I don't think she can ask fro back rent if she had no signed contract with you in the new amount. Am I misunderstanding this?

I , personally, would be really wary of taking my horses in the night. But I don't know if she can legally keep you from seeing your horse, either.

Maybe if you just go to see them, she will kick you out, then you can bring the trailer and take them .?


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with Tinyliny about the contract issue. She can threaten to sue but there is nothing to sue over without a contract in this case. I'd call her bluff and tell her you are leaving. It'd waste a day for you in small claims court but as long as you feel that you are up on what you owed according the whatever contract you once had, then I think that would be all you'd lose. Maybe the $50 for hay but I'd probably just give that to her when I left.

She would be in the wrong if she auctioned your horses off for owing money that you never agreed to pay. That said, I'd get them out asap (after they recover from strangles of course)


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope that you still have a copy of your old board agreement, or that you can get a copy from the former owner. 

I would then take it to the local police and inform them of everything, and that you plan to remove your horses on whatever date and time.

Also if she had a problem with the amount you were paying, that should have been addressed each time you handed over your board money.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Have you ever signed any agreement saying that you're not allowed to move your horses? Or is that just her threatening you?

I know a lot of boarding barns have boarders sign an agreement that if they want to move their horse they have to wait 30 days. The stable I work at has this, and let me tell ya there has been a few crazy boarders who loaded up their horses and left without saying a word. The BO never has tried to contact them or anything UNLESS they still owe a lot of money. BUT they had signed a boarding agreement clearly stating exactly how much, and when it has to be paid by. 

If she never had you sign a contract saying that "board was raised, you now pay this much yadda yadda" then don't pay more than what you originally agreed. 

Uh, I've never had to deal with strangles, and I do realize it's very contagious, but that would NOT stop me from handling my horses. I would be EXTREMELY unhappy if my horse got something as serious as strangles because the BO was too lazy/stupid/careless to take it seriously and got my horse sick. I would be telling HER that she's lucky that I don't have her pay the vet bill for MY horse because she didn't take it seriously from the beginning and now my horse and wallet have to suffer from it.

I highly doubt you would get arrested for taking your horses/tack in the night. 
Make sure you have copies of everything, all board agreements new and old, etc.


----------



## Crossover (Sep 18, 2010)

Personally, I can't see how she can keep you away from your own horses, if other boarders are near then she can't claim isolation or such, which they should be in anyways.

I agree with the above, no contract its just your word against hers. Did a vet come out and look at her horses? If so, there will be a record that her horses were infected and if you can prove negligance on her part you may be able use that as leverage. Threaten to countersue for vet bills. 

I don't know IN rules but in WA when the place I was boarding at needed to put a claim they had to go through court (even though the owner didn't fight it). They then had to advertise the horse in a paper and prove that they tried to get the best price they could. Any back board would go to them and the balance back to the owner. Needless to say after five years of back board there wasn't any balance. 

Me, I'd probably arrive with the trailer and tell her I'm taking them to my vets to stay until recovered (if your vet is able to do this of course).


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I really don't think the BO has a leg to stand on. I believe at this point you can pull a trailer up to the barn and take your horses somewhere else. The BO can call the police all she wants. 

Where I see the biggest issue is that you have a horse with strangles. Nobody in their right mind is going to allow a horse in their barn with that going on. Unless you are lucky enough to find a place where there will be no other horses and that also has a place for you to isolate your already infected horse, you aren't going to be able to move them. 

If it were me, I would get a consultation with an attorney and I would be searching in the mean time for a place to go. If you wind up not being able to move them for a while you need to know what your options are. An attorney might also be able to advise you about her attempting to keep you from your other two horses. If she can't do that, then he will most likely be able to stop her by simply sending her an email or letter. You would be surprised by what a well written letter can do. 

Otherwise, I would not allow that woman to keep me from seeing my horses. How is she going to stop you from going down the barn aisle to see, feed and water your horses. Is she going to call the police? How do you know your horses are being cared for? She may be attempting to set you up for much bigger problems.


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

First, she can't keep you from your horses. That's strange and I would be worried as all heck about what her motives are.
Second, no contract, no obligation.
Get your horses and go. Do exactly as whitetrashwarmblood said, tell her you will counter sue. I don't know your exact laws, but what she said about putting your horses in auction, etc. is normally something you can only do after long process and proof of obligations being LONG unmet. She has NOTHING stating your raise in board, so if ANYTHING you owe only what your last contract said you owed and if you are current on THAT/THOSE payments. She is out of luck.

Again, I don't know the laws by you but I'm pretty sure if she called anyone, their first question to her is going to be 'And you waited 6 months to inform this person of the price change, WHY? Oh, and you didn't put it in writing?' So sorry Charlie. 

Basically, run, is what I'm saying.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I also forgot to mention that when you vet is out, have him/her write out specific instructions on how you should care for your sick horse and how you should prevent the other two from getting it. That way if she does call the police on you for going and seeing your other two horses, you have something to show them.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Her horse with strangles should have been isolated immediately, now that 2 or 3 others have it, I would think the barn is pretty much infected and should be quarantined. Neither yours nor anyone else's should leave now, until it is cleared. 

Leave as soon as possible afterwards, the germs will stay in the dirt for 2 years. 

For now the sick horses need to be isolated from the others, not even the same muck buckets and forks that are used to clean a sick horse's stall should be used in another's. Watch the end of the water hose, it should be disinfected (like with Lysol) before and after each use. Get paper booties to wear while there and don't wear them on the way out through the general population.

If you go to another barn to start looking for your next place, let them know before you get there, don't go directly from your barn. You can take it in on your clothes, keep a can of lysol in your car, spray your boots all the time.

The money and contract issues need to take a back seat, it doesn't sound to me like she has a foot to stand on as far as anything retro-active above what your last rate in writing is. 

If a quarantine is in place she won't be able to take your horses out either, I don't know if any Vet can slap a quarantine on but it should be reported to someone/agency that can.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

anndankev said:


> Her horse with strangles should have been isolated immediately, now that 2 or 3 others have it, I would think the barn is pretty much infected and should be quarantined. Neither yours nor anyone else's should leave now, until it is cleared.
> 
> Leave as soon as possible afterwards, the germs will stay in the dirt for 2 years.
> 
> ...


This.

PLUS - she cannot collect anything from you retro-actively. Not the higher board nor late fees.

She DID put you on notice for the current board rate, though...and if you do not pay the current rate now - she can probably get you for that.

My advice would be to get a good lawyer. With luck, you will get your horses out without owing anything and possibly get a little something to cover the vet bills that were caused by her negligence in not properly handling her contagious horses.

Just my $.02.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sadly, the police can do very little for you as this is a civil matter, not criminal. I would find a copy of your original agreement. I would start paying the new board as of her informing you of the new rate, not the time before. As soon as your horses are healthy, I would move them. I might have the police stand by when you move them. The barn owner can refuse to let you take them and the police can do nothing.

All you could do then is sue in civil court. 

Any way you, and a couple of friends can go for a ride down the road and not return? You could start taking your supplies out of the barn a little at a time as your horse gets healthy.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

Yep, sounds like her membership card in the BSCBOoA came through.

Crossover had a great idea, show up with a trailer, load up your horses and gear and get thee to a vet. Since you have no contract with her specifically, tell her to flip or fly. If she can document the usage, she can bill you for the product otherwise it is just hearsay.

I feel for you. I got involved with a batsh!t crazy BO. Within 48 hours on her property, my horse got hurt. 4 vets told me they would NOT step foot on her farm. I moved Hugo 5 days later and chalked the month's board and subsequent inflammatory, slanderous texts from her to lessons learned.

Good luck. Let us know.

ETA: If all this doesn't work, I know a big guy named Bubba who will 'make it all go away' for $50 and case of beer. Just sayin'....


----------



## mystikal222 (May 26, 2009)

First let me commend you on your outstanding patience and self control.Upon hearing that my horse had contracted strangles from hers,I may have killed the ***** and went to prison- I can only hope my brain would stop me to account for the fact that I couldnt save my baby from behind bars.
That being said TAKE THIS WENCH DOWN!!!!! Get the other boarders, who, if they have a mind AT ALL, will rally up with you (if my BO let strangles in our barn n didnt even TELL me-oh HELL NO) and threaten to ALL leave if IMMEDIATE action isnt taken to quarentine the facility and remove the infection by vet directives. Speak with a lawyer about forcing her to pay all your vet bills, as Im sure shes liable, so you can have some leverage when you confront her.When your horses are healthy,get the hell out and sue her still for your vet bills!
If you make enough of a case to destroy her business (which all her boarders leaving and spreading the word on the strangles infection will deffinatly accomplish) she will comply.
Im half tempted to travel to wherever the nutt you are n shake the witch for you myself!!!!! Lord where do these whack jobs COME FROM?!?!?


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't take the horses out until you can guarantee they are all strangle-free unless you can put them into a safe quarantined environment, but otherwise, yes, I would get out of there. I don't think she can sue you retro-actively considering you haven't signed an agreement with her, and I think people are going to find it strange that it took her six months to come after you for extra board. Keep copies of all information she gives, and it might be worth trying to write down what she said and when. 

I thought your horses were self care? How can you not see them if they are self care? That is unreasonable, and even if your sick horse was correctly quarantined the other two are fine right?

When you do go and get the horses, come with a small army. If you have three horses and three horses worth of tack and gear you don't want to be running back and forth for an hour. Get five or six people, each of you take a horse and load it, the others get the tack and then go. People are often very happy to help if there is drama involved.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Without an updated contract you owe her nothing. A court would look at the old contract say "yep you still owe x amount per month" and that would be the end of that. Unless you signed a new contract, which I hope you didn't.

As soon as your horse is cleared by the vet as being healthy again I would get the heck out of there.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

whitetrashwarmblood said:


> I know a lot of boarding barns have boarders sign an agreement that if they want to move their horse they have to wait 30 days.


The 30 days is notice - an intent to move the horse(s) and no longer pay board at the present facility. However, you can move your horse at anytime - after the $ is paid.

As far as the strangles - if the OP is on self care - I would be sure to take care of my own horses. You don't need the added expense of others caring for them.

Hosing down is not necessary and actually won't do a thing. Change clothes, and shoes. A foot bath would be an excellent idea. After you change out of the contacted clothes place them in a plastic bag and put in the trunk of your vehicle. Dump them straight in the washer when you get home. Better yet if you buy a coverall you can wear over your clothes and those plastic booties to go over your footwear.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

updates?


----------



## jmjackson712 (Nov 21, 2008)

tinyliny said:


> I don't know how she can ask for backboard for a time when no contract with HER was in existance. I would think that if you had a contract with the barn, in the name of the facility itself, that until that contract either expired due to it being a term contract or was renewed, then the old contractual amounts would hold. I don't think she can ask fro back rent if she had no signed contract with you in the new amount. Am I misunderstanding this?


I agree with tinyliny. If the contract had expired and there was no new contract written, you are not legally obligated to pay anything different than what was previously in your contract, if even that, depending on how the contract was worded. But you DEFNITELY aren't obligated to abide by her contract that you were not presented. So, if she wants to threaten to take you to court, let her. She doesn't seem to have a leg to stand on. And, I'm pretty sure since there is no contract with her, you can take your horses anytime you want. You can go there during the middle of the day if you want to, right in front of her, and load them up. Most contracts will state that if you owe money, you can't remove any horses from the property, and if the balance isn't paid within a certain period of time, the BO gets the horses. However, this doesn't seem to be your case, unless your previous contract carried over. And, I'm no lawyer, but I would think with a change of management, a new contract would have to be made, or the old one revised to read the proper barn owners' name. Or, how would you know who to make the check to?  

Also, the hay thing would have stopped after the first bale had been taken. I don't know your situation or how easy it would have been to lock it up or whatever, but just giving hay away (ie, getting it stolen) is not something I take lightly.

As far as advice goes, if it were me, I would get out of dodge as quick as possible. Count your losses and leave. Read your old contract carefully to make sure you aren't obligated in any way, then leave. It sounds like a mess, but if you do end up going to court (which I hope never happens), make SURE there was nothing in the previous contract that would require you to pay HER prices. However, I think the "verbal agreement" with the third horse might be an issue. Unless you can get the old BO to provide written documentation about that horse. My wife and I have recently run into this with our housing management with our dogs, where a verbal agreement was made to allow the 3rd dog, when they only allowed 2. So, lesson learned, no matter who it is, ALWAYS get written documentation. 

So, with that being said, good luck! Better you than me.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She can not impose a contract where there was not one. Period.
It most certainly does not work that way.

Is the amount of hay she is saying you were using totally out of line for an amount you could have been feeding your horse?


Do you have some place to take them while they are sick? A place that has a good quarantine and does not mind you moving in known sick horses?


I would take your tack home to clean (all the stuff you do not need to ride) then take your horses out for a ride, right down to the trailer down the street, off her property.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

If some witch had the gall to tell me I couldn't see my own horses, I'd hit the roof. 

That is the most absurd thing I've ever heard. Even if it is her property, she has no right to keep you from your horses, period. I'd be scared to death if I was you, especially since she threatened to have your horses taken away. I don't think she can legally do that, but I doubt it would stop her if she's really that much of a basket case. 

It sounds like you have no written agreement with her at all. In that case, she has no business asking for back board, she has nothing to hold against you, and there is nothing keeping you from packing up and hauling *** out of that place. Your horses aren't safe there anymore. Go get your friend's trailer and get them out of there.


----------



## pinkyshot (Jul 18, 2011)

Really sounds like the womans trying to keep you away from the horses so she than can say you have not been caring for them....I hope you let us all know what happen and I hope your horses are ok.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Jessabel said:


> If some *** had the **** to tell me I couldn't see my own horses, I'd hit the roof.
> 
> That is the most absurd thing I've ever heard. Even if it is her property, she has no right to keep you from your horses, period. I'd be scared to death if I was you, especially since she threatened to have your horses taken away. I don't think she can legally do that, but I doubt it would stop her if she's really that much of a basket case.
> 
> It sounds like you have no written agreement with her at all. In that case, she has no business asking for back board, she has nothing to hold against you, and there is nothing keeping you from packing up and hauling *** out of that place. Your horses aren't safe there anymore. Go get your friend's trailer and get them out of there.


Whoa. I do not think this calls for this extreme of a reaction.

The OP is upset. In stepping out of thinking mode into feeling mode, we all tend to say or not say things that aren't exactly correct. We don't know what the BO said - just what we were told.

When we had strep - the protocol was very clear. I did not let the boarders remove their horse from the stall at risk of infecting other horses. If they wanted to see them, they went in the stall and then bascially went home. I did all of the meds, feeding, cleaning, hot packing, etc to reduce as much as possible the chance of things spreading. I know I had one boarder very upset with me. She wanted to be there every second and pick every manure pile and wipe everything down every two minutes. 

I understand it's tough when your horses are ill or hurt but sometimes a step back is necessary.

If the horse is still running a fever, I would not move it and add potential pneumonia to the list of worries.

I do agree though, the whole property should be quarantined until the outbreak is finished. Which truly means until 30 days after the last ill horse is clean.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The difference, MLS, is that you are full care facility, the OP is at a self care facility so if the OP does not clean and feed for her horses then in theory it does not get done.

Your boarders are not responsible for feeding and cleaning.


----------



## hobbyhorses (Sep 7, 2011)

Has this situation resolved itself?
Best of luck to the OP


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hobbyhorses said:


> Has this situation resolved itself?
> Best of luck to the OP


i'm curious about this as well... updates?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

> She told me I had a month to pay the $1400, plus that month's board of $450, or I would be taken to small claims court and have my horses sent to auction - until then, I am not allowed to remove my horses, tack or other equipment, or the police will be called, according to her.


Interesting situation. Did your original contract state a length on it - basically, how long those prices are valid for?

If there are no lengths on your original contract, it's implied in law that it will continue until you cease service. The whole thing seems suspicious, I would pay the bill to avoid the headache and move your horses the next day. If you don't mind this potentially ending up in small claims court, pay what your contract states and not a dime more.


----------

